

Coding (or watching the game)? Why? - larrys


======
zackzackzack
Coding: <http://zacharymaril.com/HN-Visual-Comments/>
Thread:<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3555877>

I don't own a TV and don't really care about pro football so I thought I would
learn some d3.js instead.

